# Bamboo?



## ArdenBunny (Apr 23, 2012)

Probably the craziest question EVER, but I have a friend who has bamboo growing in their yard. She said when they bought the house (they have been there several years now) it was already there. Bamboo as a chew for rabbits - yay or nay?

I am waiting for her to answer me back. I told her I wasn't planning on getting a rabbit for several more months, but I thought if it was safe for rabbits it would be an excellent way to get cheap chews. :coolness:


----------



## toyabrooke (Apr 23, 2012)

Bamboo is fantastic! Our bunny Napoleon LOVED it! It was always his treat whenever he was out with me he couldn't get enough! He loved the fresh shoots and would gobble them all up, but even when we couldn't find fresh shoots he would devour all the leaves off the stem and sometimes a bit of the stem too. I would pick at least 5 stems a day for him and sit them in a glass of water to keep them fresh until they were all gone. 

I think they are good for rabbits too because they are lots of ruffage like grass so they don't have too much 'goodness' which can make them have the runs. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Apr 23, 2012)

Everything I've read says that bamboo is actually toxic to rabbits...


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 23, 2012)

Bamboo shoots when raw have cyanide, or at least some do.. Cyanide is highly toxic and results in rapid breathing, pale extremities, coma, and possibly death. The toxins can depend from plant to plant but I would not risk it.

The ones sold for human consumption need to be cooked/treated to release the toxins.

It is not listed as a safe food for bunnies. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm not sure all varieties of bamboo are toxic to rabbits, but unless you know the scientific name of the variety & do an online search with scientific name] rabbits toxic, I wouldn't chance it.


That made me think: bamboo is being used more & more in fabrics, so I guess we should avoid it in fabrics as well.


----------



## ArdenBunny (Apr 24, 2012)

Drats. Oh well. :biggrin: Thanks though!





I wasn't aware that bamboo was used in clothes though! What kind of clothes/fabrics do they use it for? :shock:


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 24, 2012)

I have bamboo socks and pillowcases my mom sent to me... I think when it's processed for fabrics and flooring and such it's fine, it's just the raw shoots can be toxic depending on variety.


----------

